# HOW DID KABUTO GET MADARA'S BODY?.. and what could caused madara's death?



## jura195 (Sep 14, 2012)

obviously, this was the reason why kabuto knew tobi wasn't madara, and as far as i know, Madara's existence after his fight with hashirama is quite confidential and not so many knew about it, not even the intel of Konoha or any other villages knew that madara was still alive after he fought hashirama.. so the question that must be answered was HOW DID KABUTO GET MADARA'S BODY?... or even knew anything about his existence,..


----------



## handsock (Sep 14, 2012)

Obito said "Damn that orochimaru, how much did he know?" when referring to Orochimaru's Akatsuki days. Meaning, that Orochimaru was aware Obito wasn't who he said he was, and used him to get Madaras cells. /kabuto


----------



## emachina (Sep 14, 2012)

My best guess: Kabuto looked for it, and brought a flashlight and a shovel.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 14, 2012)

Tobi said: _"How did you do this?!"_ to Kabuto but was just brushed off.

Orochimaru knew far more than he let on and in his absence that knowledge largely passed on to Kabuto, it seems.


----------



## jura195 (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah, i am following what you said... knowing madara is alive is one thing, and KNOWING WHERE TO FIND HIM IS ANOTHER THING... two thumbs up for orochimaru/kabuto for knowing that madara was alive after all, but to know where He was hidden, not to mention the fact that both obito and madara failed to notice that they were being under surveillance... whew!!! WTF!...


----------



## James Bond (Sep 14, 2012)

Kabuto most likely came accross it by luck when he was searching the world for elite dead ninjas to use as possible Edo Tensai's.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2012)

Oro had already discovered the wherabouts to Madara's body, and probably most of the other edos that were revived...Kabuto just followed the map and dug them up.

Madara died from a ninja stroke


----------



## sakurateff (Sep 14, 2012)

Recall that Kabuto is a good researcher and physician time.

Know very well some dollars that have valuable information, no wonder it has been met with Madara's body.

I think he knows that point is the same Orochimaru, Kabuto is outmaneuvered, for that reason Kabuto admired him greatly and became his follower.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

Kabuto was a spy in Konoha, and in general. He was working with Orochimaru, who is more or less a dude that knows half of the secrets in the world, and also a person from Konoha. The would be hokage and sennin would probably get a hold of some freaking blood sample or whatever...


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Sep 14, 2012)

My only guess is that Tobito didn't rid himself of Madara's body properly enough to be beyond the reach of Orochimaru/Kabuto's resourcefulness.


----------



## iamgenius1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> My only guess is that Tobito didn't rid himself of Madara's body properly enough to be beyond the reach of Orochimaru/Kabuto's resourcefulness.



Good point. This seems logical when you remember Tobi's face when madara was asking him why he was revived like this and not via RT.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 14, 2012)

he died from old age.

and so did hashi and rs 

atleast aizen is immortal


----------



## Wax Knight (Sep 14, 2012)

Orochimaru and Kabuto were so close, so they might've found something about Madara when they were researching Akatsuki?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 14, 2012)

Orochimaru do a lot of research on hashirama (danzo, yamato, etc) so of course he also researched about his archnemesis Madara.


----------



## Havok_SCO (Sep 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks Orochimaru and Madara worked together before his death?

Them working together explains how he got Madara's and Harishima's DNA.  Finding the DNA of someone like the First Hokage can't be that simple of a task and who already had his DNA??? Yup Madara.


----------



## jura195 (Sep 14, 2012)

Havok_SCO said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Orochimaru and Madara worked together before his death?
> 
> Them working together explains how he got Madara's and Harishima's DNA.  Finding the DNA of someone like the First Hokage can't be that simple of a task and who already had his DNA??? Yup Madara.





hmmm... well, you have a point... that could be possible, and if it were so, that could explain almost everything, including orochimaru's knowledge and involvement about almost everything...


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 14, 2012)

Kabuto had it because probably Oro had it.

As for why Madara died it was apparently because of old age.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 15, 2012)

I imagine that he found where it was buried and dug it up somehow.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 15, 2012)

He has nothing better to do.


----------



## bkrpro (Jan 19, 2013)

Main Note: Kabuto doesnt know a thing about anything.. all the info he has was acquired from Orochimaru.

Explanation:
Tobi met itachi(dont know why he met.. maybe because he's an uchiha- and maybe this incident is not known by danzo) and maybe he told everything there is to know about uchiha and project tsuki.. and as itachi was an ANBU member(he was loyal)... obviously the information got passed to danzo.. then danzo may have threatened itachi to get hashirama's cells(form madara's body-because he wants to protect konoha with almighty power) or else sasuke gets it D... Whether itachi brought the body or orochimaru we'll discuss later...

Question: Did danzo get hashirama's cells transplanted at the time of tobi/kyuubi attack? First of all there's no way he's gonna have those cells during the world war where nawaki died and orochimru was there at that time.. and also there's no clue about him having the replaced arm during tobi/kyuubi attack.. So, it was the time just before uchiha massacre happened...

So here comes the whole orochimaru/kabuto link comes up.. guess danzo did know orochimaru's twisted mentality and his weird experiments(and still old fox didnt say a thing to hiruzen.. lol  ok leave it aside)... so after they overdid  the experimentation about hashirama's body(we'll get to it later about who brought it).. at that time kabuto was still a child playing with medicines in the camps lol .. and finally he gets to transplant hashirama's cells properly with orochimaru's help(i guess tobi also says this)

Did itachi or orochimaru get the body?

we know they both are exile and orochimaru was the first to join akatsuki(created by yahiko but manipulated by tobi using nagato after yahiko dies.. ok then).... we may consider 3 cases...

1.Orochimaru after joining may have spied everything about tobi to know he's not madara and also about (zetsu and madara) connection and something like that to know madara's hideout... this is absolutely nuts because tobi uses his kamui and so extremely impossible for orochimaru to trace...

2.Tobi told everything to Itachi because he is an uchiha... after danzo knew everything.. he teamed up with orochimaru to bring down konoha under hiruzen because he wanted hokage title(to prove hiruzen is worthless) and as orochimaru has grude on konoha and hiruzen for not giving hokage title , and also because he loves experimentation... "ITACHI MAY HAVE GIVEN THE BODY TO DANZO WHO INTURN GIVEN IT TO OROCHIMARU FOR EXPERIMENTATION"

He didnt trust anyone in he village to study about hashirama's cells because once if anyone knows about that.. he could be caught and also because orochimaru was genius he may have given him the task... even if ANBU were loyal to him.. they didnt have medical specialists.. So, OROCHIMARU FTW!!

Danzo's REAL IDEA:

During the destruction of konoha by orochimaru(mainly he wanted to kill hiruzen and next thing was konoha only because konoha was looked after hiruzen.. he had no grudge on konoha except that he wasnt made hokage by the elderly old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) along with daimyo) danzo was also responsible along with orochimaru.. and he purposely was outside the village(maybe).. But still why the elderly one's approached jiraiya instead of danzo is a mystery(again maybe he wasnt available)... 

Crux of the idea: danzo was at that time already got transplanted hashirama's cells and in return he may have diluted ANBU and to allow some fake ANBU(sand shinobi disguise) to appear at different places unnoticed(maybeeeeee.. not clear but still a chance hmmmm.....) 

Then danzo wanted to come as hero with hashirama's cells and destroy orochimaru to win the day((danzo is freakin genius than orochimaru.. and oro didnt even have a clue))... but as the plan failed and orochimaru left early due to failure, inspite of all the advantage given by danzo about diluting ANBU and having less number of ANBU assisting the city, thus failing danzo's plan as well.. 

Maybe later when he came back he was hesitant to ask those two elderly people for hokage  title(due to pride and confidence that he's the next contributor to konoha)... but elderly people thought danzo needs to stay in the dark side to contribute and to find sannin(jiraiya) for the title... i mean they thought of following the format... maybe danzo got pissed off  
"Mannn why did i form the root xDD"... 

This all happened when orochimaru left akatsuki and was on his own....

3. The leaf village already had little of hashirama's cells and danzo already transplanted them.. this is valid because yamato was infused with hashirama's dna... so ruled out the case of itachi stealing madara's body... 

Madara's location was given by Sai to orochimaru in the sealed envelope...(as itachi may have revealed it to danzo). He once again wanted to team up with orochimaru to summon madara using edo tensei and this time to attack all other villages and countries as well.. because he has an objective to bring all shinobi under one country... But both these fools dont know that madara's overwrites edo tensei's control to his own buwahaha ... luckily this time it didnt happen.

This may also be the place where orochimaru is taking sasuke to... 




Any other interesting cases is left to u guys... hf!! )


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 19, 2013)

You saw how Madara died -.-

As for how he revived him, lolplot. He really seems to like digging up graves, so...


----------



## Gunners (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe Nindaime had the DNA of his rivals stored somewhere and Orochimaru found it when gathering research for the tech.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm giving credit to Orochimaru on that one. I think he knows a lot about what was going on behind the curtains in Akatsuki and the shinobi world as a whole, and he had Madara DNA as part of his schemes and experimentations.
I think Kabuto followed up on his work.


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Jan 20, 2013)

IMO...

...because Madara was revived in his Prime.

...And The blood of the deceased is the blue print of how the shinobi will be revived with edo tensai...

Somehow Kabuto got a hold of some DNA from madara's prime... before he implanted hashirama's DNA in his chest, Thus was able to revive him in his prime as opposed to using DNA from his old body that died. Which would have merely brought him back in that state, old as dirt...

Kabuto could have got the DNA from the shodai's sword that pierced Madara, wounding his chest in their fight... Since it is the only known thing to have madara's DNA from his prime on it..


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 20, 2013)

Nothing new, plain grave diggin. Shodai memorabilia.


----------



## PDQ (Jan 20, 2013)

Hashirama's cells were fresh enough for Danzo and Orochimaru's/Yamato's use, so all they'd need is some old blood from Madara.  You don't need the whole body.  Remember Kabuto said Jiraiya's blood from Pain's weapons and Shisui's crushed eye were enough to revive them.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Jan 21, 2013)

Like I been sayin for a while, Oro, Tobi & Madara are all linked to Danzo. To Root. To the Underground passageways used by Root.


----------



## Soljah (Jan 21, 2013)

Really did Oro have to find the body?  Couldn't he of just got DNA from Valley of the end stored it till he wanted to make edo madara?


----------

